# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Appli JAVA sans JRE : C'est possible ?

## bigsister

Salut,

J'ai besoin de faire tourner une appli JAVA sur une machine X sous linux sans installer de JRE (Pour des raisons de compatibilits).
En revanche je peux compiler l'appli pralablement sur une machine Y sous Windows qui elle possde tout a... savez-vous si c'est possible et si oui comment faire ?

(Dbutant JAVA)

----------


## Jidefix

Il faudrait trouver une appli qui transforme un .class en binaire excutable pour un systme donn, mais je n'en connais pas.
En fait le vrai but de mon post tait surtout de comprendre le probleme de compatibilit dont tu parlais, qu'est ce qui t'empeche d'installer ta propre JRE sur la machine, et d'y faire rfrence?
Pour info tu peux installer plusieurs JRE sur un mme poste (bon aprs il faut bidouiller pour lancer ton programme avec la bonne JRE, mais a me semble plus simple)

----------


## kmdkaci

Bonjour,
Il faut bien un JRE pour que l'application Java tourne. C'est l'un des inconvnients de Java, mais aussi c'est l'un des atouts, car il suffit d'un JRE pour que l'application tourne quelques soit l'environnement. Il y a une petite expliaction dans ce Faq pour comprendre  quoi a sert un JRE ou JDK.
Sinon, je pense que le problme de comptabilit se pose rarement pour ce cas, puisque tu peux installer plusieurs versions de JRE sur une mme machine. A moins qu'on a pas bien compris ta demande.

----------


## bigsister

Merci pour vos rponses. En fait c'est  cause de mon hbergeur. Installer une JRE risque d'aprs eux de m'empcher d'installer leurs patchs de scurit ( moins apparemment d'aller bidouiller sur le serveur -Ce que je ne veux pas faire- ). De plus il faudra que j'installe moi-mme les mises  jours de cette mme JRE...
Une autre solution serait de trouver un hbergeur avec des JRE dj pr-installe, un hbergeur JAVA en fait. Vous en connaissez des biens ?

----------


## kmdkaci

Oui, il existe des hbergeurs JAVA (certains sont mme gratuits mais c'est rare). C'est ton application est importante vaut mieux se tourner vers les solutions ddies. Actuellement, il y a des offres et une les prix n'arrtent pas de baisser  cause de la concurrence. Regardes du cot de Free ou OVH...

----------


## Jidefix

Il y a celui-l:
http://www.myjavaserver.com/signup
mais je n'ai pas test.

----------


## bigsister

> http://www.myjavaserver.com/signup


connais pas et m'inspire pas trop confiance.




> Regardes du cot de Free ou OVH...


OVH ne propose pas de solution JAVA et apparemment Free non plus.

Je continue mes recherches ici...
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d16...ants-vos-avis/

Mais je suis toujours  la recherche d'une solution sans JRE  ::):  J'ai lu un bouquin il y a pas longtemps o ils indiquaient que c'tait possible il me semble...

----------


## kmdkaci

Re,
Quand je parle de free ou OVH, je parle de la solution ddie. C'est  dire un poste  toi tout seul (enfin presque) o tu peux installer ce que tu veux. Sans faire de pub, je peux te dire que Free propose des serveurs ddis  35 Euro TTC. Tu peux installer JAVA et tout ce que tu veux.

----------


## bigsister

Je n'ai trouv que Godaddy qui propose JAVA mais en mutualis...

Si quelqu'un a une ide ...  ::):

----------


## Jidefix

Je pense pas qu'il existe de solution miracle, il va falloir ouvrir le portefeuille  ::): 
Ou te mettre au PHP (c'est bien aussi le php  :;):  )

----------


## sinok

Pour du mutualis tu as a
http://www.althosting.fr/hebergement/site-java-jsp.php

Ensuite il faut savoir que tout VPS ou ddi te permet d'installer ce que tu veux, et que certains fournissent java  l'installation.

Quelques adresses de VPS ou tu pourras installer java en toute tranquillit.
http://www.arsys.fr/serveur-prive-virtuel/index.htm#c2l
http://www.althosting.fr/hebergement/serveur-prive.php
http://www.ovh.com/fr/particulier/pr...offres_rps.xml

Sinon tu as toujours la bonne vieille ddibox qui trane

----------


## bigsister

En rsum : C'est soit je prends un mutualis avec les risques que a comporte (charge serveur, risques de plantage ou hack indpendant de mes progs) soit j'installe moi-mme ma JRE sur un ddi (Avec les temps et surtout les risques d'incompatibilit que a suppose : Patchs de l'hbergeur qui ne passent plus, bugs divers).

Que me conseillez-vous au final SVP ?




> Ou te mettre au PHP (c'est bien aussi le php  )


C'est une appli JAVA que je dois faire tourner  ::):

----------


## sinok

Le ddi, et certains proposent directement de t'installer ton environnement java. Sur une ddibox installer java c'est presque rien, tu prends une version linux, un coup d'apt-get ou de yum selon la distro que tu as choisi et c'est fait. Pareil pour un conteneur web (type tomcat) ou un vrai serveur d'application (glassfish, geronimo & cie).

----------


## bigsister

D'accord. Ca parat simple comme a mais il suffit qu'un update (de la JRE par ex) se passe mal et toute mon appli est HS... Et je ne saurai pas aller chercher dans le systme pour corriger les erreurs... L'avantage du mutualis c'tait que je n'avais pas  m'occuper de a...

----------


## sinok

Bah sinon tu installes java une bonne fois pour toutes et tu ne fais pas d'updates de ta JVM comme a le problme est rgl.

----------


## bigsister

Oui mais il suffit je ne sais pas par exemple qu'un autre prog que JVM vienne mettre  jour un package utilis par JAVA et l... Enfin bref je suis peut-tre un peu trop tatillons ou trop prudent  ::):

----------


## sinok

Bah en mme temps, non ce n'est pas possible, a moins de vouloir vraiment le faire, sachant que pour modifier l'installation il faut les droits root, et que je vois mal une distribution srieuse mettre en l'air l'installation de java...
C'est du lunix/unix, ce n'est pas du windows o l'on a les droits de tout faire partout, les packages sont standardiss et controls dans le repository, les emplacements d'installation sont standardiss, on es sur des environnements de production et on vite de faire tourner un application java avec des droits root. 
Les droits root doivent uniquement servir  faire des mises  jours de soft dont on es sur et de l'administration. point barre.
Ton serveur tomcat doit tourner sur un user spar, dans une arborescence bien spcifique et ainsi de suite.

----------


## tchize_

> Oui mais il suffit je ne sais pas par exemple qu'un autre prog que JVM vienne mettre  jour un package utilis par JAVA et l... Enfin bref je suis peut-tre un peu trop tatillons ou trop prudent


Si t'installe un JRE fournie directement par sun sous forme de paquet  dcompresser, t'es compltement indpendant des mise  jour du systme pendant quelques annnes, donc aucun risque qu'une "mise  jour de scurit" de l'os casse ta jvm. T'as meme pas besoin de droit root pour installer ce genre de jvm sur ton compte. D'ailleurs, perso, je prfre les jvm de sun  celles des distros, j'ai eu plus de problmes avec les repackaging des distros qu'avec les jvm standalone tlcharges chez sun :p

----------


## bigsister

> C'est du lunix/unix, ce n'est pas du windows o l'on a les droits de tout faire partout, les packages sont standardiss et controls dans le repository, les emplacements d'installation sont standardiss, on es sur des environnements de production et on vite de faire tourner un application java avec des droits root. 
> Les droits root doivent uniquement servir  faire des mises  jours de soft dont on es sur et de l'administration. point barre.
> Ton serveur tomcat doit tourner sur un user spar, dans une arborescence bien spcifique et ainsi de suite.


Je suis d'accord avec toi. Le pb c'est qu'il s'agit de patchs O V Hache  ::):  donc qui, je pense, peuvent sortir des sentiers battus




> les jvm standalone tlcharges chez sun :p


Ca me semble une excellente ide ! Aurais-tu un lien sur le site de SUN pour mon cas STP (Une petite appli qui va devoir faire tourner du service Web) car avec toutes leurs dclinaisons de JRE/JVM je suis un peu perdu... ?

----------


## tchize_

java.sun.com, et tu tlcharge la jre, pas en rpm, dans la version dont tu as besoin.

----------


## bigsister

ok merci (le lien en question pour la JRE : http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/index.jsp)
Je pense que je vais tester 2 type de config (Chez un mutualis puis chez OVH avec la seule JRE).
Je laisse le thread ouvert pour indiquer mes premires conclusions  ::):

----------

